
Ask HN: Quirky Ad Theory+Text (Job/Team Recruiting Applications) - alansass
Been experimenting with the following job posting ad on Craigslist Las Vegas+Toronto over the last few weeks and have received some amazing replies+resumes. I have a few theories why it works so well, and the types of people that get filtered through the process. Does anyone have any tips on how I&#x2F;we might improve on it?<p>Please feel free to use it to run experiments and test things out, but I kindly ask that anyone share data with others to help us all learn something. Thanks!<p>--<p>Theory 1: Filters out people with good communication skills, and since these are my own questions, if I like reading the replies, then I should consider that accordingly.<p>Theory 2: Brings out leaders, and provides more details about potential, vs past experience.<p>Couple others but those are ones that I keep repeating in my head and thinking: &quot;wow, this person&#x2F;reply is amazing, and s&#x2F;he might not have never applied to our company if we framed the conversation differently&quot;.<p>--<p>Iterations:<p>1.0: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lasvegas.craigslist.org&#x2F;wri&#x2F;5604845547.html<p>2.0: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;toronto.craigslist.ca&#x2F;tor&#x2F;eng&#x2F;5642681178.html<p>--
======
alansass
Plain Text:

\---

WANTED: Quirky Individuals to Join a Fast Growing Startup to Build the Future
(as we want it to be)

"Properly defined, a startup is the largest group of people you can convince
of a plan to build a different future." Peter Thiel

ARE YOU:

Curious? Exceptionally clever? Addicted to technology? Willing to venture into
the unknown? Willing to adapt fast? Willing to join an already weird team that
wants to learn and teach new things? Passionate about a hobby that you'd love
to share with other people? Wanting to change the present to make the future
better?

DO YOU: Like solving problems? Like finding new ways of more efficiently doing
things? Like spending time on a spreadsheet to help you make better decisions?
Love breaking things just to put them back together? Think that grit is all it
takes to get something done? Think that you'd be a good match for the team?
Think that every job posting should be like this? Want to know more?

Are you brilliant? Are you bold? We're hiring. Explore the Warehouse.

TO APPLY: Please send us an email with the following information: Background
information Resume Answers to the following 6 questions:

What important truth do very few people agree with you on? What is a great
company that no one has started yet? What are some of your favorite websites?
What are some of your favorite books? What would you do if you knew that you
only had 24 hours left on this planet? What do you really believe in?

Thank you for taking the time to read this. We wish you well in your search
for a new and better future.

What can we do to improve? Please feel free to send us questions and/or
comments.

\---

------
MaxGreenwood
cool idea!

